# Youngtimer Daiwa Graphite Heckbremsrolle GS1350T



## geomas (29. Januar 2020)

Liebe Freunde gealterten Angelgeräts,

nachdem ich neulich für die Montage einer modernen Spinnrolle an einer ABU Legerlite Schwingspitzrute gescholten wurde war ich auf der Suche nach einer stilistisch halbwegs passenden Rolle.
Möglicherweise bin ich fündig geworden. Heute kam zusammen mit einer (offenbar deutlich neueren) Shimano Aero Perfection 3000W eine günstige ältere Daiwa-Heckbremsrolle ins Haus.







Der Hinweis auf das Wundermaterial „Graphite” findet sich mehrfach auf der Rolle.
Und auch auf der Rute (eine Daiwa Samurai Bachspinnrute aus den 90ern) ist der Werkstoff vermerkt.
Diese Rute - eigentlich nur das Griffteil - benutze ich zum Einspannen und anschließenden Bespulen praktisch aller ins Haus kommenden Rollen.


Sie läuft ganz gut, nicht so schön wie die 90er-Jahre Shimanos, aber besser als einige billige aktuelle Rollen (als Beispiel muß die ABU Garcia Premier 706 Kapselrolle herhalten).
Die Bremse ist hinreichend gut einstellbar und tut ihren Job mit einem deutlich vernehmbaren Klackern (super, so hab ichs gerne).





An der ebenfalls aus Graphite bestehenden und mit einer „Schürze” versehenen Spule gibt es eine seltsame und für mich undurchschaubare Möglichkeit, die Schnurtragkraft einstellen. Warum auch immer. Bespult habe ich sie mit 0,17er BlackMagic Gold Mono.





An diese Rute, eine ABU Legerlite Schwingspitzrute, soll die Daiwa montiert werden.
Die gezeigte Shakespeare ist (meiner Meinung nach) zu „alt” für diese leichte Grundrute.


Vielleicht hat jemand Infos zur Daiwa GS1350T oder hat mir ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen machen dürfen.
Das Baujahr kenne ich nciht, vermute die 80er Jahre als Produktionszeitraum. Im inneren des Rollenfußes ist Korea eingeprägt.

PS: die Daiwa ist vergleichsweise klein (deutlich zierlicher als etwa die 3000er Shimano Aero Perfection) und wiegt in etwa so viel wie ein halbes Pfund Butter




Hinweis für die Mods: falls unpassend für „Antiquitäten” kann dieser Thread auch gerne verschoben werden.
Möglicherweise könnte man auch einen Sammel-Thread (dann umbenannt) für Kunststoffrollen dieser Epoche draus machen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Januar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> An der ebenfalls aus Graphite bestehenden und mit einer „Schürze” versehenen Spule gibt es eine seltsame und für mich undurchschaubare Möglichkeit, die Schnurtragkraft einstellen.



Ich vermute mal, das ist als Merkhilfe gedacht - damit man bei längerer Nichtbenutzung und evtl. Vergesslichkeit festhalten kann, wie stark die darauf befindliche Schnur ist.

Ich hab auch noch eine olle Rolle, da kann man das per "Verstell-Fensterchen" für den Durchmesser machen (geht da, glaube ich, von 0,23 bis 0,32 in 0,02er-Schritten oder so).

Dürfte also IMO gar nix mit Bremskraft-Preset etc. zu tun haben.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> An der ebenfalls aus Graphite bestehenden und mit einer „Schürze” versehenen Spule gibt es eine seltsame und für mich undurchschaubare Möglichkeit, die Schnurtragkraft einstellen


ich habe auch keine Ahnung, aber könnte es sein das sich damit der Spulenhub einstellen lässt(ähnlich einer U-scheibe) passend zum Schnur Durchmesser ?


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2020)

Hmm, danke - ich hab das Bild mal größer gemacht.
Also man kann das gezeigte vordere Spulenteil gegen eine Feder drehen, es rastet allerdings nichts ein.
Als Mechaniker bin ich ne Niete und will da lieber nicht dran basteln.
Im www habe ich die Bezeichnung „Accu-Set Spool” für dieses „Feature” gefunden - es ist wohl eine Möglichkeit, die Bremse korrekt einzustellen.
Aber egal, die Daiwa gefällt mir in ihrer eckigen Graphite-lichkeit und ich freue mich aufs Angeln mit ihr.

PS: Thomas, der Spulenhub scheint so zu passen - ich finde das Wickelbild ganz okay.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

@geomas

Deine 1350 steht im Februar 1988 in der Werbung von Field & Stream. Und deine Spuleneinstellung nennt sich Accu-Set.
Ich übersetze aus der Werbung:

_*Accu-Set. Testen Sie Ihren Widerstand - nicht Ihr Temperament. Raten Sie nie wieder über Ihre Brems-Einstellung. Da Daiwa den perfekten Widerstand auf dem Wasser mit Accu-set Kombiniert, ist dies eine kinderleichte Methode, um selbst die härtesten Spieler ( Fisch) davon abzuhalten, Ihre Schnur zu brechen.*_


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Hmm, danke - ich hab das Bild mal größer gemacht.
> Also man kann das gezeigte vordere Spulenteil gegen eine Feder drehen, es rastet allerdings nichts ein.
> Als Mechaniker bin ich ne Niete und will da lieber nicht dran basteln.
> Im www habe ich die Bezeichnung „Accu-Set Spool” für dieses „Feature” gefunden - es ist wohl eine Möglichkeit, die Bremse korrekt einzustellen.
> ...


habe gerade mal Google bemüht, das mit der Bremse ist es wohl, das Wickelbild finde ich genau wie die Rolle Top


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2020)

Geht doch nix über eine "gute" Google Übersetzung.....

Zu einer 1 lbs. Fox Specialist meinte Google auch "dass die Glasbebenstange ideal sei, um zu tyrannisieren die Döbel...!"


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2020)

ich gehe mal davon aus das Bimmelrudi was zur dieser Rolle sagen kann, mir hat er bei meiner GS 16UL (1986) geholfen


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2020)

Danke!
Die google-Übersetzungen sind wirklich köstlich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Januar 2020)

Öha, ist ja interessant - dann scheint das tatsächlich ein Max-Drag-Indikator mit mechanischer Wirkung zu sein. Wieder was gelernt.



geomas schrieb:


> Die google-Übersetzungen sind wirklich köstlich.



Ja, da kann man schon mal schmunzeln. Bei mir kam auf einer ungarischen oder tschechischen (???) Seite mal in etwa raus: "Der empfindliche Dorn wird den Waller beschildern, aber ihre Macht nicht schmälern. Gestern ist vorbei."

Teils fast schon krypto-poetisch.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> dann scheint das tatsächlich ein Max-Drag-Indikator mit mechanischer Wirkung zu sein.


jetzt wird es interessant, also das Teil hat eine Heckbremse und eine Front bzw Spulenbremse?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

Kann auch sein das in der Spule eine Bremsdruckmaximierung eingebaut ist.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kann auch sein das in der Spule eine Bremsdruckmaximierung eingebaut ist.


und wie funktioniert sowas ?


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2020)

Ich hab es wohl:
man stellt die Heckbremse irgendwie ein und dreht dann vorne an der Spule den federbelasteten „Drehgriff”. 
Die roten Strichmarkierungen drehen sich dabei um die beiden Skalen herum, bis die Bremse aufgeht und die Skala (auf dem Spulenkörper) mitläuft. 
Die roten Strichmarkierungen zeigen jetzt an, bis zu welcher Schnurtragkraft die Bremse zu bleibt und ab wann sie Schnur freigibt.

Man kann auf diese Art die Heckbremse auf die (angegebene) Schnurtragkraft abstimmen.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2020)

du bist schuld, jetzt will ich auch sowas


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Januar 2020)

Ja, die hat was. Allein um der Technik wegen ist sie mehr als interessant.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2020)

@geomas coole Vorstellung einer seltssamen 80er (oder Frühneunziger?-Die Phase ist stilistisch ähnlich) Rolle, hat was von Dolph Lundgren etc. Filmen. Vielen Dank dafür,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Dübel (31. Januar 2020)

Danke für den schönen Beitrag, geomas!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus das Bimmelrudi was zur dieser Rolle sagen kann, mir hat er bei meiner GS 16UL (1986) geholfen



Jo kann er.

Diese sogenannten Accu-Set Rollen gab es nur 2 Jahre..1988 und 1989.
Danach verschwanden sie wieder vom Markt.

Mir liegen die englischen Kataloge dieser Jahre vor, deutsche Daiwa-Kataloge gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht. Die Rollen wurden durch Balzer in Deutschland vertrieben.
Eine GS1350T ist im englischen Material allerdings nicht zu finden. Demnach scheint es so, das dieses Modell in UK gar nicht vertrieben wurde.
Mit Gewissheit kann ich dies aber nicht sagen, da Daiwa in keinem ihrer Kataloge immer alles gezeigt hat. 
Auf der anderen Seite hatte gerade der engl. Markt von Daiwa sehr viele spezielle Modelle, die es so auch nur in UK gab, insbesondere die vielen Matchmodelle.
Von daher wäre es wenig verwunderlich wenn es deine gezeigte GS1350T dort nicht gab, sie hatten bereits zig Modelle die diesen Bereich abdeckten.

Ich schick dir mal per PN etwas...darf ich leider nicht so einfach öffentlich reinstellen.


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2020)

^ Vielen Dank!
Ich werde die Augen offenhalten nach anderen Accu-Set-Rollen.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> ^ Vielen Dank!
> Ich werde die Augen offenhalten nach anderen Accu-Set-Rollen.


Hallo, erst möchte ich, bitte hinten anstellen


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hallo, erst möchte ich, bitte hinten anstellen


Moege die Macht mit euch sein
Und der Mannon


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2020)

Werden heute Abend nochmal was dazu schreiben, damit ihr nicht ganz blind danach suchen müsst. 
Denn soviel Modelle mit Accu Set gab es nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2020)

Wie bereits angekündigt, fange ich dann mal an die Modelle, soweit mir bekannt, aufzulisten.

Carbon SF Series (StrikeForce)

SF1350T / SF1350TM (Matchversion)
SF1650T / SF1650TM (Matchversion
SF2050T
Carbon Apollo Series

AG1650CTM (Matchversion)
Carbon GS Series

GS1350T / GS1355T (AutoCast)
GS1650T
Carbon G-Series (Fertigung bereits in Taiwan)

G1350T

Das wars dann auch schon wieder mit Rollen mit Accu-Set System.

Sollte jemand sich für wirklich gute nicht ganz so alte Daiwa Rollen interessieren, insbesondere für das feine Friedfischangeln, dem kann ich nur die ersten Team Daiwa Rollen (TD1350-2050) von 1991 ans Herz legen.
Diese hatten bereits eine sehr gut verlegende Longstroke-Spule, 3 Kugellager und für einen Heckbremsler eine sehr feine Bremse.
Auch heute noch tolle Rollen mit denen man sehr gut fischen kann und es viele Engländer auch immernoch tun.
Man findet sie leider nicht mehr so oft, und dementsprechend gestalten sich dann auch oftmals die Preisentwicklungen.
Bedenken sollte man dabei aber auch, das im Erscheinungsjahr 1991 diese Rollen alles andre als günstig waren. Die UVP in den engl. Katalogen lag damals zwischen 65-80 Pfund, das entsprach 1990 ca 180-220 DM.


_Beitrag wurde um 2 Modelle erweitert._


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> du bist schuld, jetzt will ich auch sowas



so ich habe dann mal eine Serie wider voll gemacht, war allerdings ein versehen ich wollte eigentlich die selbe wie @geomas , es wurde aber die  Carbon G-Series die G1350T.
und da es davon nur eine gibt und diese auch noch meiner Meinung die etwas schönere Spule hat kann ich damit leben.
das mit dem Accu-Set System hat eigentlich nix zu bedeuten


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Die Serie haste damit aber noch lange nicht voll gemacht


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Serie haste damit aber noch lange nicht voll gemacht


  bei der Carbon G-Series (Fertigung bereits in Taiwan) steht nur eine, mach mich jetzt nich fetich du


----------



## geomas (6. Juli 2020)

Glückwunsch zum Accuset-Youngtimer, @Thomas. ! 
Geht die direkt in die Vitrine oder kommt sie auch mal ans Wasser?


----------



## Thomas. (6. Juli 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Accuset-Youngtimer, @Thomas. !
> Geht die direkt in die Vitrine oder kommt sie auch mal ans Wasser?


Danke
zu 90% wird sie mal bei mir Wasser sehen


----------



## eiszeit (6. Juli 2020)

Kurze Eränzung wenn ich darf:
geomas: deine Rolle* GS 1350T* "Graphite Sensor" kam 1987 auf den Markt. es gab die Modelle GS 1350T, GS 1650T und GS 2050T.
Sie wurde nur ein Jahr angeboten.
Deine Rolle kostete damals 89DM

Thomas: deine Rolle *G 1350T *wurde von 1988 bis auf jeden Fall 1990 (später weiß ich nicht) angeboten Es gab die Modelle G 1350T und 1650T.
Deine Rolle kostete damals (1988) 94,50DM

geomas, thomas: ich hab euch ne PN geschickt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bei der Carbon G-Series (Fertigung bereits in Taiwan) steht nur eine, mach mich jetzt nich fetich du



Es gab auch nur diese mit Accu-Set, aber dennoch weitere der Serie ohne Accu-Set.
Nur ein Beispiel...die G2600/4000/7000, ausgerüstet mit Goldspule, 4 KL und Bremsscheiben oben und unter der Spule verbaut wie einst die DAM 5001.
Sieht man heute fast gar nicht mehr, vermutlich auch nicht groß verkauft da zum gleichen Zeitpunkt am Markt wie die legendären SS 1600/2600.

Selbst von der Graphite Sensor gab es nicht nur die 3 mit T am Ende, sondern einige weitere mit nachgestelltem BB. Ebenso die beiden UL-Rollen der Serie mit GS13/16UL.
Wie schonmal gesagt, ich orientiere mich nicht nur am dt. Markt, sondern den kompletten westlichen. Japan und Malaysia sind andre Storys, da geh ich nicht ran.


----------

